# Under feeding?



## Otto104 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi all. I'm new here. We have a 10 week old named Otto. I'm curious how often and how much we should be feeding him. We've currently been giving him about 3/4 cup of dry food 3 times per day. (8am, 4pm and 9pm) but he scarfs it down in seconds and always seems to beg for more. We've already increased his amount per feeding once but i don't want to over feed him either. Thoughts? Suggestions? All are much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While you don't want him overweight, growing puppies can burn a lot of calories. Up his food some until you find the correct amount. It can be different for each pup, so try a cup at each meal and go from there.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

It's hard to know. Kaylee was eating around 3 cups when she was growing now she is closer to 2. I was originally feeding her waay too much and she was just pooping it out. She'd go cry by the pantry and being in mommy mode I'd just feed her more... until the vet was like "how much are you feeding her?" "Oh that's why she has undigested food in her stools". She was just passing it...


----------

